# Canister filter Impeller broken?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

My canister recently stopped working after unplugging it.. and plugging it back in..

Makes a noise and doesn't drain water in.. mucked with it couple times got it to drain very very weak and slow..

I THINK I found the root of the problem is the Impeller? The slide flaps look like they broken off..? or is this Normal they are suppose to be this short? All the sides look like this...?

I have a Eheim Eco Pro 2336 or 2236.... forget










Thanks any help would be great!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a link to what the impeller looks like and how much a new one will cost you from Big Al's.
--
Paul

http://www.bigalspets.ca/Eheim-Impe..._map,price,size_name&field_brandtextbin=Eheim


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh yea tha's shot! lol I feel your pain, my magnet shattered in my powerhead and seized up the whole thing. flabbergaggle!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks I just went to dig up the instructional Manual it says its the Eheim Ecco Pro 2036.... Yet the guy who sold it to me said it was Eheim Ecco Pro 2236....

now I am confused, I am going to BIG ALS in a hour or two.. I called them they said they have 1 in stock for the 2036, on sale for 29.99 I'm gonna bring mine Impeller and compare it... if its right I'll buy it... :/

Still confused which model it is 2036, or 2236 lol


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Bought it at big als..filter working fine now 

cost me 30.. was ons ale... from 36


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Wow, how did that happen to your impeller? lol!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Probly by not properly priming the filter.. beforestarting it up....? I think


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I didn't know that could happen from not priming... I guess I should be more careful about that. I'd hate to buy a new impeller.


----------

